
(03/23) Hypothesis:ACE inhibitors and ARBs may increase risks of severe Covid19 - Cantbekhan
https://academic.oup.com/jtm/advance-article/doi/10.1093/jtm/taaa041/5809509
======
Cantbekhan
Again a new paper suggesting this interaction. This is adding to some other
papers on the matter:

Sources:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41569-020-0360-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41569-020-0360-5)

[https://www.bmj.com/content/368/bmj.m406/rr-13](https://www.bmj.com/content/368/bmj.m406/rr-13)

[https://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lanres/PIIS2213-2600...](https://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lanres/PIIS2213-2600\(20\)30116-8.pdf)

[https://academic.oup.com/eurheartj/advance-
article/doi/10.10...](https://academic.oup.com/eurheartj/advance-
article/doi/10.1093/eurheartj/ehaa235/5810479)

